# Craftsman snowblower



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

need help on a craftsman snowblower. It surges on high speed. and also backfires through the muffler. The carb has a fixed jet with no main jet adjustment. I rebuilt the carb because it was doing the same thing. Can someone give me some ideas, or past experiences. Its a model143.009001 It has a family number xtpxs.3182bf. Thanks Bruce


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like its sucking air spray carb. cleaner when its running around mating sufaces and espeially around the throttle rod if it smoothes out you found your leak. I have run into a lot of the throttle shafts the culprit this season


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Backfiring could mean it needs a valve job.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Blow the carb out with air compressor*

I just fixed the same problem after carb was rebuilt. Blow out the high speed circuit where float bowl bolt screws into carb body. Then blow out carb where primmer hose atttached to carb. Be sure you use a new bowl gasket that does not leak must be strecthed to fit over the carb. Only need 20-30 PSI not 120 PSI air to do a good clean out. Be sure the needle seat spring is pointing to choke plate at the open end so needle does not stick closed. I place the snowblower up on the auger to work on carb in horrizontal position much easier then looking up into the carb on my back.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rpeters123 said:


> I just fixed the same problem after carb was rebuilt. Blow out the high speed circuit where float bowl bolt screws into carb body. Then blow out carb where primmer hose atttached to carb. Be sure you use a new bowl gasket that does not leak must be strecthed to fit over the carb. Only need 20-30 PSI not 120 PSI air to do a good clean out. Be sure the needle seat spring is pointing to choke plate at the open end so needle does not stick closed. I place the snowblower up on the auger to work on carb in horrizontal position much easier then looking up into the carb on my back.


Tip the unit on end?
Tricky though, the needle likes to fall off the float at that angle. But, me too at times...easier than pulling the carb.


----------

